# Duck Call - Which Do You Prefer?



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey guys, been a bad week for waterfowlers with the tragedy on the GSL. Heart Felt prayers to the families. 

My question is..... Do you Prefer acrylic or woods calls? And what is your favorite call you have and why?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Acrylic. Ive got a GK mallard killer that i love. Im looking at getting a few toxic calls also


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

I have only blown poly and acrylic calls. I have a toxic NBD 2, dont love it and thats the call i am looking to replace with this next purchase. I have never tried any wood calls, but some people seem to love them. I am looking at a hobo prime meat or a echo DRT or meat hanger. Anyone have opinions on any of them?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd say it's a tie. I can run ducks off equally as well with plastic or wood.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

My Buck Gardner Spitfire never sticks, it's on sale at Cabelas now, and it does a great job of calling. It's not all acrylic but it's a very nice call especially for the price. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Wood RNT Shortbarrel is my go to call. Wood Watkins Swamp Bore is the backup. I have owned tons of both wood and acrylic calls. Some calls I prefer wood others acrylic. It is all a matter of taste. For the record, I have not liked the Echo's I have ran, so if you like blowing them, my calls of choice will probably not be calls you will like as much.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Acrylic, I have an Toxic NBD tuned real light and I love it. Not a big fan of wood calls or double reed calls.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got an Echo Timber in hedge wood earlier this year that I love. It just sounds ducky.
It's not too loud and it gets a good mellow tone.

I've got an acrylic Zink PH-1 that I'm looking to sell if anyone is interested. 8)


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

RNT Daisy Cutter in acrylic


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

It all depends on your situation, ie.. hunting open water, small water, field ect. I usually will go with a DC.


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

MJ73 said:


> RNT Daisy Cutter in acrylic


+2 My son and i both blow them.

I also use a True Tone acrylic that i picked up at a show several years ago.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I used an OLT single reed till it died a few years ago. I haven't found anything even close to it since. I realize I probably got real lucky with a low end call. But I'm glad this question has come up cuz I'm in the market for a new call.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I prefer cocobolo wood for duck and goose calls.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a buck Gardner I like for long distance and welcome calling. It is also good for feed and soft quacks when the birds are finishing. 
Bought a brown sugar duck commander yrs ago at wal mart for 5$. It had a really soft sound with no echo. been good for all calling, especially when they are finishing over the deeks.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

I am a call ***** so I really like several. But all in all for hunting I always prefer wood calls. Usually have a Echo timber and XLT around my neck, if they can't hear my xlt I have no business calling at them. Acrylic is ok, but when I am out in the marsh it seems like the wood calls produce a more natural tone. Second would be a good delrin call, such a good sound comes out of this material. An old friend of mine used to run a delrin cadence closer that was a fantastic hunting call. And surprisingly third, over acrylic, for strictly hunting a quality polycarb call flat out gets the job done. And no I am not nocking acrylic, probably have more money in acrylic calls than most have in all their hunting equipment, just stating an opinion.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr._Rogers said:


> I have only blown poly and acrylic calls. I have a toxic NBD 2, dont love it and thats the call i am looking to replace with this next purchase. I have never tried any wood calls, but some people seem to love them. I am looking at a hobo prime meat or a echo DRT or meat hanger. Anyone have opinions on any of them?


The prime meat is a completely different animal then the meat hanger or drt, as the prime meat is a single read and the other 2 are doubles. The meat hanger is very similar to the drt other than it has more volume and a little more range (as much range as a double reed call can have). The Prime meat is a bad to the bone duck call, but will require some more work to gain the abilities to be able to run the call to its fullest potential. Don't get me wrong as the PM can preform well without the extra work but can preform exceptional if you put in the time and learn to drive the call. The drt is basically a echo timber set up as a double reed and is very simple to run and will flat fool ducks within its calling range. All 3 are good calls and are all duck foolers! Any of them will be a major step up from the Toxic calls....


----------



## Mr._Rogers (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you all for your insight.. I have a big decision to make.


----------



## Goosem (Nov 2, 2011)

+1 on the RNT Daisy Cutter in acrylic


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

For me it's which ever call I can hit a feeder with more naturally. Best bet is to try a few and see what fits you. To be honest by bread and butter is a 35.00 poly call but that's just because it fits me better than my expensive ones.


----------

